# Dragonfly's



## jcdeboever (Jun 3, 2016)

Dragonfly porn





Close up of stud


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## jl1975 (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice shots.  I'm curious as to how you are able to get so close without having the subject fly away.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 3, 2016)

jl1975 said:


> Nice shots.  I'm curious as to how you are able to get so close without having the subject fly away.


I hang out in the area very still for a while, 5-10 minutes. They just fly around me after a while. Bugs seems to like me for some reason, ask @astroNikon, he seen bugs fly right into my hand. I get stung by bees a lot. I use a Canon SX60HS during my lunch hour at various spots a couple times per week. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 3, 2016)

Soap is a bug repellant.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 3, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Soap is a bug repellant.


Lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davholla (Jun 7, 2016)

What soap do you use?  I want to buy it.  Or do you have some sort of aftershave?

Nice photos


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 14, 2016)

davholla said:


> What soap do you use?  I want to buy it.  Or do you have some sort of aftershave?
> 
> Nice photos


Dove Ivory and a wash cloth.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 14, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Dragonfly porn
> View attachment 122719
> 
> Close up of stud
> View attachment 122720


I really like the second one!


----------

